# Help with filesystems needed



## eprimetime (Aug 1, 2009)

I am in a bit of a pickle. I was using FreeNAS (FreeBSD mini-distro).  I then decided that since I got a pretty powerful server handed to me, that I would migrate over to CentOS. Well, stupid me had my data disks hooked up during the installation. The installation/setup at some point asked about my disks being in GPT format, and would I like to convert them to MBR (I think). Late night, little sleep, and being in a hurry did a number to me. I have a 160G HD that was initially setup as GPT, UFS with Soft Updates, by FreeNAS.  Now I cannot get the disk, aftr setting up a FreeNAS box again, to mount.  I am proficient with the command line, and will do exactly as you folks tell me to do. I have run Fdisk to get the disk parameters, and this is what I got:

Using fdisk /dev/ad10:


```
******* Working on device /dev/ad10 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=310101 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=310101 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 238 (0xee),(EFI GPT)
    start 1, size 312581807 (152627 Meg), flag 0
	beg: cyl 0/ head 0/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```

Using fdisk/dev/ad10p1:


```
******* Working on device /dev/ad10p1 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=310100 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=310100 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

fdisk: invalid fdisk partition table found
Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 63, size 312580737 (152627 Meg), flag 80 (active)
	beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 851/ head 15/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```

Notice that with he different commands, I get different sysid's for Partition 1, and fdisk reports an incorrect partiton table when I ran it with /dev/ad10p1 instead of /dev/ad10.

Once I realized what happened, I immediately stopped, and have not done anything more damaging to the disk. No fsck, nothing. All of my pictures going back about 10 years, along with other important documents are on this thing, so I would really like to be able to get it back.I am pretty sure the solution will either be fdisk or a disk editor, I jut need to know what needs to be fixed and the operations to do it.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## aragon (Aug 1, 2009)

Is bsdlabel able to see a label on ad10p1?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cannot answer with anything useful, but you may
wish to read the wikipedia article on gpt for
any help there or its links.
(GUID_Partition_Table or Guid_ )


----------



## eprimetime (Aug 1, 2009)

No, it says:


```
bsdlabel: /dev/ad10p1: no valid label found
```


----------

